# Best Practices for increasing website traffic



## zardozeppelin (Jan 22, 2012)

I have just now launching my eStore and would like to learn from your experiences on Best Practices for driving traffic to my store/website.


----------



## kotan (Jan 28, 2012)

SEO and backlinks, buddy. Use social media and don't forget to point it back whenever you can, given that you don't become redundant. Put value in your posts. And occasionally post up promos which can only be found on the website.

Above all, produce quality, which would make people want to check you out.


----------



## acolaru (Dec 20, 2007)

I run two businesses, a screenprinting shop and an online marketing firm. Obviously, my marketing firm does all the work for my screenprinting company

We start with a well designed site and work to keep the site updated often. Google search looks for how often sites are updated as part of their search rank. Then I buy keywords with google adwords. For example, I buy "custom tshirts." Anyone who types that into Google in my town will see my ad. 


-Anthony


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

zardozeppelin said:


> I have just now launching my eStore and would like to learn from your experiences on Best Practices for driving traffic to my store/website.


Unfortunately SEO isn't what it used to be. Search engines used to look at tags but this has become virtually worthless since people love to spam tags throughout the entire site. So that means you need to have proper titles throughout your site that user header tags (<h1>,<h2>,<h3>) as this helps Google learn what your site is about. You need an active blog with content Google can easily understand, all of your images need alt-tags and descriptions, be active on social media (Google is starting to rank this), establish quality back-links from other blogs. I would also recommend frequently using some good videos on your site that have all been optimized for SEO as well.


----------



## strike3sports (Jun 24, 2013)

A good start is getting your social media started. I use facebook, twitter, pinterest, and google+. Put links on your website to your social media pages also. Then post good content that engages your social media audience. Don't constantly promote your website or products on social media people will ignore you after awhile if that's all you do. Good Luck!


----------



## zardozeppelin (Jan 22, 2012)

codyjoe said:


> Unfortunately SEO isn't what it used to be. Search engines used to look at tags but this has become virtually worthless since people love to spam tags throughout the entire site. So that means you need to have proper titles throughout your site that user header tags (<h1>,<h2>,<h3>) as this helps Google learn what your site is about. You need an active blog with content Google can easily understand, all of your images need alt-tags and descriptions, be active on social media (Google is starting to rank this), establish quality back-links from other blogs. I would also recommend frequently using some good videos on your site that have all been optimized for SEO as well.


Thanks codyjoe,
I have pretty much being doing everything you suggest...I have an active blog that is integrated into my webstore...I have facebook, twitter, and tumblr all with my branding...I only very occasionally push by stuff through those social sites...I have been doing a lot of SEO stuff, and will look into using the header tags as you suggest...I haven't done much with video but its a good suggestion...one thing I have struggled with is how best to procure backlinks


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

Backlinks is the hardest part of SEO and probly one of the most necessary parts. You can't just jump onto Fiverr and pay some guy in India to give you 1,000 backlinks and call it good, Google can see right through that. You need to connect with other blogs, feature each other's sites, be active on a forum and have your website URL in your signature. Along with that, there are sites out there where you can submit articles. They have pretty high standards when it comes to the content you can submit but if they accept your article then you're golden as these are great ways to gain recognition and significant traffic increases.

Another idea that usually helps increase web traffic by 3x the normal amounts are creating weekly podcasts and making them available on iTunes.


----------

